# Oh no your 3x AA minimag bulb blew, Now what?



## Juggernaut (Jun 16, 2008)

So what do you guys out there do when your 3x AA minimag bulb blows? I can’t find any for sale, do you just overdrive the 2x AA bulb? If you do how well does it work?


----------



## Brownstone (Jun 16, 2008)

I didn't know Mag ever made a 3xAA Incandescent light.


----------



## SilentK (Jun 16, 2008)

you can overdrive a standard bulb to 4.5v. i have tried, it is pretty bright, just dont go any over 4.5v because it will more than likley flash.


----------



## momonbubu (Jun 16, 2008)

there should be one spare bulb in the tailcap. just pull the spring in the tailcap and usually the spare bulb is inside a red plastic cover. 


Giandi


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 16, 2008)

momonbubu said:


> there should be one spare bulb in the tailcap. just pull the spring in the tailcap and usually the spare bulb is inside a red plastic cover.
> 
> 
> Giandi


 
I have gotten many free maglites from people who didn’t know of the spare bulb in the tail cap “so they gave it to me“:devil:. Ok you have the spare bulb, that’s nice and all but you only get 5 hours before that one blows to then your out. I was just wondering if there is any places that still have a large stock pile of them that hasn’t ran out.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 16, 2008)

Umm, the only 3xAA MiniMag is LED, not incan. There is no bulb to blow or replace.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 16, 2008)

you could try 4 2/3 AA nimh cells and a 6v bulb?


----------



## lctorana (Jun 16, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Ok you have the spare bulb, that’s nice and all but you only get 5 hours before that one blows ...


Really?

5 hours?


----------



## greenLED (Jun 16, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Umm, the only 3xAA MiniMag is LED, not incan. There is no bulb to blow or replace.


That got me  too.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wait, aren't the only 3 AA Minimags LEDs(Luxeon IIIs to be exact)?

IIRC the LEDs are held on by friction and aren't heatsinked well. So it could have either overheated or the LED could have lost contact.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 16, 2008)

No No,, Guys the older Incan version. That’s the problem they stopped making them so there is no more replacement bulbs:shakehead. Obviously not the new LED one! And Lynx_Arc what 6 volt minimag bi pin bulb do you know of? “that would be cool to get my hands on:thumbsup:“, as for five hour burn time, normal PR base bulbs normally are rated for 15 hours while the little tiny bi pin bulbs normally run about 7hr. long “at least that’s how long the 2x AA ones last for me and my dad, 2 to 3 sets of batteries in the 2x AAA will more or less blow the on average for me, while my dad gets about 2 sets thought his work mag “2x AA” before it blows “some times during the second refill” So I guess I get about 6 hours and my dad gets 8-12 hr. So five is a little short but still not very long if you had a bulb you couldn’t replaceoo:. But if what SilentK is true, then just over driving them will be the best bet I have I guess.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't know where to get them.... I do know I have several optronics 3AAA krypton headlamps that may have bulbs close to that size.... I wonder where you could get such bulbs from they may be slightly larger in diameter but I think they could plug into a mini mag base

just tracked this down here.... hope it helps.
BULB


----------



## SilentK (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah if i were you, i would go to walmart, in the flashlight section and look for standard AA minimag bulbs for like $2 for a pack of two. if you dont mind dishing out two bucks to give it a shot then go for it. if i remember correctly i ran one on 3 C batterys. But that could be just one lucky bulb. i know that most maglite bulbs can be over driven by 200% if not more. i currently have a 3d cell bulb running off of 2 cr123a and 1 c cell at the same time. Bright as s**t too. {running in a cheap wal-mart energizer quick switch body.}


----------



## wwglen (Jun 17, 2008)

I mas just going through my battery stash the other day and I saw a package (Two bulbs I think) of Brinkman 3-AA bulbs. These were made for the Brinkman 3-AA minimag clone. I bought them for a 3-AA head lamp and never used them.

If you want them send me a PM and they are yours.

wwglen


----------



## Burgess (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm confused . . . . 


Just like the fellows said in Posts # 6 and # 9,

i am *totally* un-aware of Mag Instrument *ever* producing

a *3 *x AA cell Mini-Maglite (incand.) version.



Please tell me more.

What year did you folks purchase these ? ? ?

and Where ? ? ? (is this just a regional thing ?)



Pardon my ignorance, but are you sure it's a real Mag product ?

(sorry, not intending to offend. I'm just puzzled)



Hey, is this a One-Piece barrel (battery tube) ?

Or is it a screw-on-adapter, to *add* an extra cell ?



Hey Mini-Maglite fans -- ever encounter one of these ? ? ?



Thank you for any light you can shed on this subject.

:candle:
_


----------



## Brownstone (Jun 17, 2008)

It sounds like many of us are surprised to learn a 3xAA incandescent MiniMag ever existed.

Assuming that is what you have, have you considered just calling Mag Instruments to see if they will give or sell you a replacement bulb?

P.S. - You should post some pictures of that bad boy.


----------



## Inliner (Jun 17, 2008)

Brownstone said:


> You should post some pictures of that bad boy.


 
+1 :thinking:


----------



## SilentK (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah it sounds like a great hotwire host! I can see it now. A 300 lumen monsta!  What year did you buyor recive this beast of a mag? I am going to google this and look into it some more. I dont see why you cant find bulbs for it. I know you can still find bulbs for the old surefire 12b.


----------



## yellow (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm pretty certain Mag has *never* made 3 AA incan Minimags.

At least not for the public.
Possibly there are a handful of prototypes made just out of curiosity, but got cancelled for the 2 AA version - which was a winner then, btw.


PS: I second those "5 hours" for any MM bulb, thats what they lasted all the years
(thats about 1 and a 1/2 set of Ni-Mhs, then blown)


----------



## SilentK (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah it may be a prototype worth hundreds of dollars  Spal it on ebay with a starting bid of $50, of if it is a real maglite, then i will buy it for $34.99  
Sorry man i cant find anything online. So naturaly with out pictures we all must think it is a hoax. Or that some dude took a standard 3 AA minimag LED and replaced it with an incan socket. So at this point i think very few of us belive that this is a real mag. "I" still belive there is a possibility, but am otherwise not convinced.

-Kyle


----------



## Illum (Jun 17, 2008)

SilentK said:


> Yeah it sounds like a great hotwire host! I can see it now. A 300 lumen monsta!  What year did you buyor recive this beast of a mag? I am going to google this and look into it some more.




imagine...a carley or a WA....better yet, an osram 
but what can you run with 3 14500s?


Ok jokes aside, I think you might be able to use a replacement lamp from the streamlight trident headlamp if you can find one. The headlight is designed to use 3AAAs, i think it might work
look for: Streamlight 61004 Replacement Lamp

http://www.alexgs.com/product/streamlight-61004.html


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jun 17, 2008)

SilentK said:


> Yeah if i were you, i would go to walmart, in the flashlight section and look for standard AA minimag bulbs for like $2 for a pack of two. if you dont mind dishing out two bucks to give it a shot then go for it. if i remember correctly i ran one on 3 C batterys. But that could be just one lucky bulb. i know that most maglite bulbs can be over driven by 200% if not more. i currently have a 3d cell bulb running off of 2 cr123a and 1 c cell at the same time. Bright as s**t too. {running in a cheap wal-mart energizer quick switch body.}


Do you mean you have a pair of CR123As and a C alk, all connected in series, running this bulb?


----------



## greenLED (Jun 17, 2008)

for some pics


----------



## SilentK (Jun 17, 2008)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Do you mean you have a pair of CR123As and a C alk, all connected in series, running this bulb?


 
Yes i do. {Sorry back at home in S.C. so no pics.} i have one of those cheap lights that will take any mag bulb and can use either 2AA, 2C, or 2D. so i swap out the stock bulb and replace it with a 3d mag bulb, the place 2 cr123a in first followed by a C, close it up, the place the switch on "C" and wham, a solid 90 lumens out the front, if not more. any way, i found a photo of a 3AA minimag, it is no led either, the standard 3AA led has a LONG head witch in noticably longer than a standard incan head. If any of you have compared the head of a 2AA incan to that of a 3AA LED then you know what i am talking about. This is not my photo, it belongs to CFP member, Will 











The one above in an LED. notice how long the head is compared to those above? Photo belongs to benplaut


----------



## Fenris (Jun 17, 2008)

SilentK said:


> 2 cr123a in first followed by a C,



That's not good.


----------



## SilentK (Jun 17, 2008)

I dont normaly leave it on for more than 2 minutes. i know it is bad but i gotta have a bit of exitement in life besides i can write with both hands, so if it blows up and i lose one i can just go to the other.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jun 17, 2008)

+1 on that not being good. Your setup with cells of different voltage, chemistry, and capacity is just asking for an "incident." If you really want that kind of voltage, I highly, highly recommend ditching your current setup and just using a pair of Li-Ions (of the same brand and capacity).


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 17, 2008)

Why not just plop a Cree in it? :naughty:


----------



## Marduke (Jun 17, 2008)

Geeze, a 3xAA MiniMag. That has got to be one of the most rare Mags ever made. Definitely not something I would worry about finding bulbs for, because it belongs in a case.... or on eBay...


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 17, 2008)

I didnt know it existed,Im stumped that even someone like greenLED didnt know it existed.....wow

maybe someone shoudl get sizzlechest to pipe in on this thread...



Illum_the_nation said:


> imagine...a carley or a WA....better yet, an osram
> but what can you run with 3 14500s?



show me a 2AA minmag with a ceremic PR socket, and ill show you a mini ROP....:naughty:

i really have been looking for a 2AA pr based metal light to do this in. 

Crenshaw


----------



## greenLED (Jun 18, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> I didnt know it existed,Im stumped that even someone like greenLED didnt know it existed.....wow


Oh, I've been mistaken more times than I care to count.

IIRC, will machined a 3AA himself a while back. The extra 1AA length is press-fitted into the end of a regular 2AA minimag.
(and this may be another example of me not remembering things correctly).


----------



## 45/70 (Jun 18, 2008)

This is interesting! I vaguely remember seeing a 3AA Mini Mag when I bought my Winchester 1886 (My second 45/70 ) at the local gun shop. I also noticed the Mini Mags in a display case. That was the first I'd ever heard of Mag-Lite. As I remember, they had 3AA and 2AA. I bought a light blue 2AA, which I still have, although it's a 5mm LED lithium now. This was maybe 1984-1985.

I'd definitely hang on to that one! I sure wish I'd bought a 3AA too!

Dave


----------



## will (Jun 18, 2008)

The 3 AA standard incan was made by me - I took two red mini-mags and cut them apart and did a press fit of the parts to get to the 3 AA length - I put a plain LED in it and opened up the reflector. 

I am not aware of any 3 AA lights made by mag ( other than the MagLED )


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 18, 2008)

will said:


> The 3 AA standard incan was made by me - I took two red mini-mags and cut them apart and did a press fit of the parts to get to the 3 AA length - I put a plain LED in it and opened up the reflector.
> 
> I am not aware of any 3 AA lights made by mag ( other than the MagLED )



haha, so much for that theory..thanks will!

Crenshaw


----------



## 45/70 (Jun 18, 2008)

will said:


> I am not aware of any 3 AA lights made by mag ( other than the MagLED )



Humm, you may be correct. I do remember seeing them though.

There was an aftermarket extension available back about that time. Maybe that's what I saw. I didn't pay much attention to the 3AA's. I was never into 3 cell lights, as batteries always came in 2's or 4's. You would always end up with one left over.

That reminds me, my Dad used to like 3D lights. He'd buy batteries in the 4 pack. Then a year or whatever later, when the first 3 died, he'd put the remaining one in, and then buy 4 more (sometimes a different brand) and use 2 of those and so on. Eventually the batteries would leak all over, he'd complain, and then buy another 3 cell. I can't imagine why they leaked! 

Anyway, sorry to stray OT, but I do remember 3AA Mini Mags. May be, they really weren't entirely Mag-Lites though.

Dave


----------



## will (Jun 18, 2008)

I would not claim to know every product offered by Maglite. I have been collecting for a number of years and I have never seen or heard of a 3AA offered by Maglite ( other than the 3AA MagLED)


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Jun 18, 2008)

I guess Juggernaut is having a lot of fun about your exitement on a not existing MagLite :devil:


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 18, 2008)

jcvjcvjcvjcv said:


> I guess Juggernaut is having a lot of fun about your exitement on a not existing MagLite :devil:


 
This has got to be one of the most interesting treads I have read so for, the beauty of it is I my self don’t own a 3 AA MiniMag, I just was thinking about trying to get my hands on one of their bulbs to see how much more I could overdrive it then a conventional 2AA MiniMag’s. it’s strange how few here remember it thought:shrug:. It was in fact a light, I had it in my shopping cart online when I went to buy my first 6D Mag, boy I wish I bought it then “instead I spent the money on 2 xenon bulbs” I admit only seeing it on a few web sites back then, the problem seems to be that unlike the 5 and 6 C Cell mags that went out of production, the 3 AA’s tracks got covered up by the 3AA LED, So it seems now when a Google search is made only the later comes up. That combined with it’s already small production makes it quite hard to find when people simply refer to the new one as the 3AA so, simple typing in “Incan 3AA MiniMag” won’t get you anything because why would any one refer to it as an incan when only that version was being produced at the time:huh2:. I’m happy some people remember it’s very limited production though, at least most people won’t think of me as a complete hoax.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jun 18, 2008)

I think someone



to much


----------



## SilentK (Jun 18, 2008)

EDIT:_Forget it i knew the link i posted was not good, but what little of it did work did not give any usefull info. Therfore was a complete waste of time on my part. _


----------



## wwglen (Jun 18, 2008)

For an upgraded bulb check out:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/1666

wwglen


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Jun 18, 2008)

TOOCOOL said:


> I think someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
+1 :ironic:

Pictures!!!!!


----------



## Brownstone (Jun 18, 2008)

Juggernaut, when is this MagLite supposed to have existed?

Here is Mag's standard line-up in June of 2001:
http://web.archive.org/web/20010625102921/http://www.maglite.com/productline.asp

I think back around 1996 or so there was an add-on kit called the "Maximizer" that included a battery extension tube, xenon bulb, and new reflector for a 2AA MiniMag. Don't know if it was an official Mag product or not.

Are you sure you aren't just pulling our leg? Maybe I should try posting a thread with the topic "Where do I find a replacement bulb for my 2xAA SureFire?"

P.S. - Any chance you are actually remembering a Brinkmann 3AA Legend? I could see memory fading and getting them confused.

http://www.brinkmann.net/images/products/FlashlightsSpotlights/860-0033-0-L.jpg
http://www.brinkmann.net/images/products/FlashlightsSpotlights/869-0053-0-L.jpg


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 18, 2008)

TOOCOOL said:


> I think someone
> 
> 
> 
> to much


 
Dude I must be on drugs:duh2::buddies:, I swear I saw this thing on the internet, but here we are 43 post later and every one’s on a wild goose chase to find this thing and no one can find evidence for it’s existence. Oh man may be I was like hallucinating or something, but boy I would get in to a heated dispute with one or two guys about this thing existing but with this many people saying it doesn’t exist well I guess I was just wrong:shakehead:sigh:, sorry for a waste of your time. The only other explanation would be that I found an old un updated site that still had some in their inventory from the 80’s. Besides that who knows. Well at least I found some good bulb replacements for what I need. Again sorry for the inconvenience.:banned::mecry:


----------



## SilentK (Jun 18, 2008)

I have an idea! How about someone e-mails maglite to ask them! . No please dont call me a hero for recomending such a great idea Yeah i am fully convinced this is not a real item made by mag. i am sure he has something that looks like a mag, but is not a mag. Even google, or dogpile does not have anything on this


----------



## greenLED (Jun 18, 2008)

TOOCOOL said:


> I think someone
> 
> 
> 
> to much


 



Brownstone said:


> I think back around 1996 or so there was an add-on kit called the "Maximizer" that included a battery extension tube, xenon bulb, and new reflector for a 2AA MiniMag. Don't know if it was an official Mag product or not.
> ...
> P.S. - Any chance you are actually remembering a Brinkmann 3AA Legend? I could see memory fading and getting them confused.



I actually e-mailed Mag CS a while back about those extension tubes (I forget how I stumbled upon them - it was way before I even joined CPF). They were not official Mag products and they never produced them.

Was it Brinkmann that got sued by Mag way back when for producing minimag look-alikes?


... I might be



too much as well... not good for the... what was it now?


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 18, 2008)

Could it be a Mini 2AA with a Mini 3AA LED tube, modded at some point?


----------



## Burgess (Jun 18, 2008)

*there was an add-on kit called the "Maximizer" that included a battery extension tube, xenon bulb, and new reflector for a 2AA MiniMag.*


I'm really thinkin' *that's* what he encountered. :shakehead


Notice, he never actually SAW the thing. 



(sigh)
_


----------



## Marduke (Jun 18, 2008)

You want a nice little light, put a 2xAA MiniMag bulb in a Solitaire and run it off a 10440. That nicely overdrives it.


----------



## 45/70 (Jun 18, 2008)

greenLED said:


> I actually e-mailed Mag CS a while back about those extension tubes (I forget how I stumbled upon them - it was way before I even joined CPF). They were not official Mag products and they never produced them.



Well, this thread may or may not have been serious. I do know however, that such a beast did exist. Sounds like it wasn't entirely a Mag-Lite, as per green's correspondence.

The gun shop that I saw the actual light in, burned down in the late 80's. That would make it pre-internet, as well as pre-LED flashlights, for that matter.:candle: I also now remember seeing an extension in a mail order catalog. I'm not sure when that was.

As I said, I never really paid much attention to them. The same goes for the 3AA LED version, as well.

Dave


----------



## lctorana (Jun 18, 2008)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> Could it be a Mini 2AA with a Mini 3AA LED tube, modded at some point?


That sounds a possibility.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jun 20, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Ok you have the spare bulb, that’s nice and all but you only get 5 hours before that one blows to then your out.



Actually, in my experience it's about ten hours until the bulb actually burns out. The batteries last about 5.5 hours until totally dead, so on one bulb you won't even get through two sets of batteries until the bulb blows. The bulb does however blacken by the end of using the first set of batteries and then it's permanently dimmer. Using NiCD batteries shortens the life of the bulb because it doesn't work well with lower voltages. Fluorescent bulbs don't work well with lower voltages either. I have burned out 6 volt 4 watt tubes in an hour or two using NiCD batteries. I'm not sure how NiMH batteries affect the life of a minimag bulb though.


----------



## Illum (Jun 20, 2008)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> Could it be a Mini 2AA with a Mini 3AA LED tube, modded at some point?



not likely, not sure if you noticed but the minimagLEDs don't have the "lip" at the end of the body to retain the bi-pin holder [the LED module can be removed from the top rather than popping the whole assembly out from the tail]
from FLR




note the tip of the body
if someone stuck the bi-pin holder in it, there will be no way to secure it or will there be a contact spot for the negative terminal

if modding as in crimping some sort of a hold it maybe, but the body design changed between the mag and the magLED that the standard mag bezel doesn't fit and the magLED bezel is elongated to hold the deep parabolic reflector and that would have been a dead giveaway that it was modded.


----------



## VegasF6 (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok at this point I am confused if this light exists and you have it or what? But, as I see wwglen already sugested, I am sure you could use these:
http://www.brinkmann.net/Shop/Detai...EP-2000-1&seriesname=Replacement Bulbs&id=896


----------



## Helmut.G (Jun 22, 2008)

Althoug I have never seen one, I'm 100% convinced that 3xAA Minimags _do_ exists, but you guys not knowing anything about them explains why I couldn't find any info online:thinking:


----------



## NightFlyer (Jun 22, 2008)

The only 3xAA Minimag I am aware of is the LED version. I have never seen or heard of a 3xAA incan Minimag.


----------



## benplaut (Jun 23, 2008)

.....


----------



## SilentK (Jun 23, 2008)

well it is in an incan though and that was kind of the point. yet i still got told.


----------



## benplaut (Jun 23, 2008)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2008)

Besides the fact that this is either a super-rare mini maglite OR a mischievous hoax... a 4.7v *WA 01183 *bi-pin could be used to replace the  original globe could it not? :thinking:

FWIW litho123 has such bi pin bulbs in the CPF marketplace :thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (Jun 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Besides the fact that this is either a super-rare mini maglite OR a mischievous hoax... a 4.7v *WA 01183 *bi-pin could be used to replace the  original globe could it not? :thinking:
> 
> FWIW litho123 has such bi pin bulbs in the CPF marketplace :thumbsup:


 
theretically you could yez, but what ever reflector your planning to use it you might have to bore the lamp hole about 1/3 the area of the whole reflector to make it fit...then again, WA lamps have twice as wide pins than the average krypton bi-pin, so not with some substantial modding it can't. 

Imagine having the bezel so close to the lamp though...geezez, thinking branding irons are we? :nana:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> theretically you could yez, but what ever reflector your planning to use it you might have to bore the lamp hole about 1/3 the area of the whole reflector to make it fit...then again, WA lamps have twice as wide pins than the average krypton bi-pin, so not with some substantial modding it can't.
> 
> Imagine having the bezel so close to the lamp though...geezez, thinking branding irons are we? :nana:



Yeah sure if you're willing to be the guinea pig?  


_j/k_


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 23, 2008)

45/70 said:


> Well, this thread may or may not have been serious. I do know however, that such a beast did exist. Sounds like it wasn't entirely a Mag-Lite, as per green's correspondence.
> 
> The gun shop that I saw the actual light in, burned down in the late 80's. That would make it pre-internet, as well as pre-LED flashlights, for that matter.:candle: I also now remember seeing an extension in a mail order catalog. I'm not sure when that was.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure that Brigade QM used to carry the Maximiser extension that Burgess referred to in thier mail order catalogs.It is no longer listed in thier catalog or on the website 
http://www.actiongear.com/


----------



## Illum (Jun 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah sure if you're willing to be the guinea pig?
> 
> 
> _j/k_



I'm not gonna sacrifice my auroralite reflector for your silly hotwire experiments, besides, I dunno where to find a ceramic bi-pin holder that holds WA lamps thats minimag compatible :nana:


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 16, 2009)

just been searching and found this thread - really interesting, 3AA did exist, when i bought my first 2AA at the local well known hardware store here in england i had the choice, all in the mag blister with batts. thinking i should have got it now DOH!!:shakehead


----------



## labrat (Jan 16, 2009)

Brownstone said:


> Juggernaut, when is this MagLite supposed to have existed?
> 
> Here is Mag's standard line-up in June of 2001:
> http://web.archive.org/web/20010625102921/http://www.maglite.com/productline.asp
> ...



I have seen this one, or "same-same", it was in the beginning of the 90ties.
Not a MagLite product, but from some DIY'er like those here in CPF.
A very rough aluminium reflector, very thick! not very good polished/not layered with silver.
For that time, very bright! And impressive!
Where spare-bulbs could be obtained, I am not sure.
The body and extension made a good looking tube, really!


----------



## PCC (Jan 16, 2009)

zs&tas said:


> just been searching and found this thread - really interesting, 3AA did exist, when i bought my first 2AA at the local well known hardware store here in england i had the choice, all in the mag blister with batts. thinking i should have got it now DOH!!:shakehead


I, too, recall seeing 3AA MM's back in the day. When I bought my Mini-Mag late last year I was looking for the 3AA version but didn't see any at the stores so I went searching The Web for it then convinced myself that I must have dreamt that it existed. Now I read this thread and realised that I was right about seeing them. I should have bought one when I saw them!


----------



## 45/70 (Jan 16, 2009)

zs&tas said:


> just been searching and found this thread - really interesting, 3AA did exist, when i bought my first 2AA at the local well known hardware store here in england i had the choice, all in the mag blister with batts. thinking i should have got it now DOH!!:shakehead



Yeah, the more I think about it, I really think the 3AA ones I saw back in the mid 80's, or thereabouts, were actual Mag-Lites. I seem to remember them laying out in the showcase, sitting next to their boxes though, maybe pre blister pack days? I don't remember the knurling looking odd or anything either, like an added extension. Also, they were in different colors and there was no mismatch.

I suppose there is a possibilty that whoever greenLED talked with at Mag, was just unaware that they ever made a 3AA Mini. That does seem odd though.

Dave


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 22, 2009)

45/70 said:


> Yeah, the more I think about it, I really think the 3AA ones I saw back in the mid 80's, or thereabouts, were actual Mag-Lites. I seem to remember them laying out in the showcase, sitting next to their boxes though, maybe pre blister pack days? I don't remember the knurling looking odd or anything either, like an added extension. Also, they were in different colors and there was no mismatch.
> 
> I suppose there is a possibilty that whoever greenLED talked with at Mag, was just unaware that they ever made a 3AA Mini. That does seem odd though.
> 
> Dave


 
This thread is still active! I was sure I had seen them:thinking:, then every one had convinced me other wise and I though I had imagined it:shrug:. Now you guys say you saw it to!! This light is most allusive:shakehead. We should send this in to Myth Busters to figure out if it’s real or not. If it is, then it must be one of the rarest lights ever “in terms of info” you can buy vintage flashlights used on space missions with only a few ever made yet, no one here can confirm this light’s existence “and it‘s our job to know this stuff“ . If someone found one it probably would go for sell on B/S/T for $1,000.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jan 22, 2009)

This thread is getting kinda long... has anyone already suggested just using the regular 2 cell lamp, and then running two AA with one dummy cell?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 23, 2009)

Ty_Bower said:


> This thread is getting kinda long... has anyone already suggested just using the regular 2 cell lamp, and then running two AA with one dummy cell?


 
No kidding “71 post:hairpull:“. The idea was to try and find a bi-pin bulb for the Minimag that worked on 4.5 volts not 3, so yes you could do as you said just to get by, but that’s sadly was not the goal. So basically it took 71 post to get this: The 3AA Minimag is real:candle:, though so stupidly rare “if it exist:shrug:” that finding replacement bulbs for it would be utterly impossible:sigh:, not to mention their use for disposable hot wire use would be pretty ironic since it would take you years just to find a set “if they do indeed exist”. 

Not that this concludes this thread:duh2:, for it will forever be open. Awaiting that 3AA Incan Minimag were ever “if anywhere” it is to show up and prove it’s existence……..


----------

